# Just Ordered



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2007)

*Some Purple Widow and Speed Queen! Has anyone had the pleasure of growing either? Wish me luck!:guitar:*


----------



## Brouli (Mar 15, 2007)

good luck man  i really hope you will start grow jurnal  on purple widow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2007)

*Nope never had the pleasure but they damn sure sound like some good strains. Good luck BBP and hope you get your beans speedy fast.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 26, 2007)

*My babies!!! I'm elated...can't wait to see what the purple widow looks like!!!*


----------

